# Kitchen cabinet instillation price



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what the current box price to install kitchen cabinets or a square foot price for smaller kitchens.I have been out of the trade so long I really don't know what they are charging thees days.Thanks Scott


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure it's different in your area, however that said and this has variables on a lot of details I get on average $20.00 a box for cabinets $2.50 a lin foot for moldings. Hardware about $2.00 each to install. Now this is North Carolina. 
Regards, Richard


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Call some high end shops and see what they charge, then check craigslist in your area, and average them out.
Good luck.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to charge $15 per foot each for uppers and bases. $2.00 a ft for molding and $2.00 each for the pulls.
This was if I made the cabinets. I wouldn't install anyone else's.
That was 7 years ago in AZ.


----------

